# Transparent Projection screen options



## sanielsnow (Apr 27, 2015)

I am looking for fabric options for making a projection screen. 

When the elements behind the screen are lit, then you should be able to see through the screen to what is behind it. When those lights are off, I need to be able to project video onto the front of it. 

Would sharkstooth scrim be the answer? Are there any cheaper alternatives?

Thanks!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 28, 2015)

You may or may not like the results you get with the scrim. If you fly in black masking immediately behind it, you will have a slightly better result. With the scrim, you may also find that having your projector off axis may yield better results.

How clear do you need it to be for what is behind it? How large do you need your projection? Does it need to completely fill the space?


----------



## JohnD (Apr 28, 2015)

In a number of threads, Chameleon has been recommended, worth a look at least.
http://www.studio-productions-inc.com/white_papers/wp_types_scrim.html


----------



## de27192 (May 2, 2015)

JohnD said:


> In a number of threads, Chameleon has been recommended, worth a look at least.
> http://www.studio-productions-inc.com/white_papers/wp_types_scrim.html




link said:


> (Chameleon) becomes translucent not transparent when back-lit and is easy to make opaque when front-lit.



Probably not what he wants then


----------



## Painterspoon (Jun 4, 2017)

de27192 said:


> Probably not what he wants then



I need the same effect. At my high school, I have a white chameleon scrim which has worked great in a number of shows to reflect coloured light from the front and to show things like dream sequences, flashbacks, and other locations behind. I'm planning on doing Cabaret next June, and would like to have a scrim on the grand drape traveler so that the entire second half is illuminated behind the scrim, and then at the very end, I want to hit the audience with a couple of minutes of imagery prior to the show's disturbing finish. So, I want my cake and eat it too. I want to see all of the stage content, and then have a really clear way of projecting onto the scrim, then I need to bring up some backlighting, so that we see the front and back at once. Is this possible? I'm really tempted to go with a black sharkstooth (Chameleon is really in your face). But I can't afford to pay through the nose for it and then have it not work. Is there anyone out there who might have some scrap sharkstooth so I could at least test out the effect? Or have any of you tried this? I have no fly space, by the way, hence the traveler (which probably won't travel - it will have to be tied up at intermission). Thanks for helping a really ambitious yet strapped for funds high school teacher!


----------

